# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Sports >  les Informaticiens et le sport !

## Katyucha

Bonjour,

Au del du superbe clich de l'informaticien boutonneux  grosse lunettes qui mange sa pizza devant son ordi, je me suis rendu compte que beaucoup de mes collegues pratiquent du sport.
Et vous ? Quel apport le sport vous donne dans votre vie, surtout avec le temps pass enferm devant un cran?

PS : M'en fous de savoir quel sport est le mieux. Le mieux est celui qui nous convient  :;):

----------


## Bousk

Quel dommage que le sondage soit  rponse unique.
Oui, certains cumulent.  ::roll::

----------


## LooserBoy

J'ai mis autres (j'ai hsit tir  l'arc) car je pratique le paintball scnario aussi souvent que possible.

En gros, je joue  la guguerrre dans les bois ou en entrept faon Counter Strike IRL.

J'ai mme mon propre quipement car je faisais partie d'une quipe fut un temps, qui jouait tous les dimanches aprm', mais qui s'est,  mon grand dsarroi, dissoute et donc je joue dsormais en indpendant.

Le mitrailleur lourd (780billes/min.) et,  l'occasion, le sniper, c'est moi! Bourrin, moi? Mais non, voyons, je ne vois pas d'o vient cette opinion...  ::aie:: 

Pourquoi? C'est physiquement intense et, psychologiquement, c'est un excellent dfouloir permettant d'vacuer les contrarits qu'on a pu subir.

----------


## el_slapper

Salle de sport - rameur, abdos..... Le seul truc prs de chez moi,  horaires pratiques(puisque libres). C'est pas le mieux en soi, mais c'est le seul que j'arrive  caser.

----------


## Katyucha

> Quel dommage que le sondage soit  rponse unique.
> Oui, certains cumulent.


C'est vrai? et ben  ::D:  Non, j'aime bien l'unique, ca permet de voir mieux l'ensemble :p

Pour ma part Rugby tout les vendredis soir en Loisir ! Un bon dfoulloir aprs une semaine charge.

Le plaisir que j'ai trouv dans le sport, c'est justement de le faire le vendredi soir pour casser le week end avec le reste de la semaine. Ca me permet de vraiment faire un break !
Quand je loupe une sance, j'ai l'impression le week end d'tre encore au taff

----------


## Bluedeep

VTT & Trail le WE, salle de sport en semaine (3 fois), ski de fond le WE en hiver, squash  l'occasion.

----------


## cosmictone

Pour "entretenir" la forme c'est jogging + abdos rgulirement (1 fois par semaine min).
Salle de fitness occasionnellement (je n'aime pas y aller seul).

Dans l'entreprise o j'etais en stage il y avait Basket  la pause de midi (une heure de sport), tous les Lundi et Jeudi, du 4c4 ou 5c5 selon la frquentation. C'etait vraiment un bon moyen de se dpenser mais galement de cohsion au sein de l'quipe de dev.
L ou je suis actuellement il n'y a aucun quipement sportif mis  disposition.

----------


## bob633

Idem, je cours deux fois dans la semaine (entre 10 et 15km).
En plus de a, je fais 3 sances en salle de sport toute les semaines. Autant dire sport du lundi au vendredi, repos le we !

Je cours entre midi et deux, et je fais mes sances de muscu le soir aprs le boulot.

Ce que a m'apporte ? Me sentir bien. Faut le dire, notre boulot n'est pas le plus physique en soit  ::mrgreen::  Donc un minimum d'entretien en dehors, a fait pas de mal. Puis a vite les douleurs dans le dos en restant assis (bien qu'il soit conseiller de se lever au moins 10min toute les 2h !)

----------


## XxArchangexX

Bonjour,

Pour soutenir le mouvement anti clich ^_^, pour ma part jogging et MMA. L' objectif se vider la tte. Le sport, quel pied quand mme.

----------


## Bibeleuh

Jogging et salle de musculation, parce que rester assis devant un pc toute la journe c'est pas trs mouvement comme job  ::aie::

----------


## buggen25

j'ai install tout un quipement de sport chez moi, pour se vider la tte il n'y a pas mieux.

----------


## jbrasselet

Volley-ball, natation, badminton.
En tout 3  4 sances de sport par semaine entre 45min et 2H

----------


## NorocBzh

Badminton et foot pour moi. Le midi, a fait du bien de se dfouler  ::ccool::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

4 enfants  la maison dont 1 de 9 mois et bientt un nourisson en plus.
=> Pas besoin de faire de sport pour me dpenser

----------


## VivienD

Ds que je dois me rendre au centre-ville ( la gare, au magasin, au tabac-presse, etc.) j'y vais  pied; avant j'y allais en VTT mais la chane a rouill l'hiver dernier.  ::aie::

----------


## Linkin

Volley (2  3 fois par semaine) et randonne occasionnellement le week-end

----------


## tchize_

La plonge. Je le recommande  tous ce sport. Pourquoi? Parce que le rseau GSM ne marche pas sous l'eau, pardi  ::aie:: 

Blague  part, a relaxe et a dconnecte.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La plonge. Je le recommande  tous ce sport.


La plonge (que je pratique aussi) n'est pas un sport mais un loisir. Il est vrai que a sollicite fortement l'organisme et qu'il vaut mieux tre en bonne condition physique (les pertes de poids parfois trs importantes qu'on enregistre sur certaines plonges ne sont pas bien expliques, par exemple).

----------


## ManusDei

> avant j'y allais en VTT mais la chane a rouill l'hiver dernier.


Ca se nettoie une chane. Y a mme des vaporisateur spciaux si tu as la flemme de frotter maillon par maillon.

Plus de sport pour moi, plus le temps.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ca se nettoie une chane. Y a mme des vaporisateur spciaux si tu as la flemme de frotter maillon par maillon..


Et a vaut moins 20  neuf, pour une bonne chaine (Shimano SLX par exemple ou SRAM PC 991 )  et moins de 40  pour un haut de gamme (SRAM 1091).

----------


## tchize_

> La plonge (que je pratique aussi) n'est pas un sport mais un loisir. Il est vrai que a sollicite fortement l'organisme et qu'il vaut mieux tre en bonne condition physique (les pertes de poids parfois trs importantes qu'on enregistre sur certaines plonges ne sont pas bien expliques, par exemple).


Rah tout de suite, faut palmer, faut soulever la bouteille plusieurs fois, et les entrainement piscine hebdomadaires, c'est du sport  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Rah tout de suite, faut palmer, faut soulever la bouteille plusieurs fois


C'est vrai; et encore tu soulves pas mon CCR qui pse 32 kg en ordre de plonge  ::aie:: .

Pour ma compagne, c'est encore pire, avec son CCR, ses relais de rchappe, sa vido, elle a pour plus lourd de matos que de plongeuse  ::mouarf:: .




> , et les entrainement piscine hebdomadaires, c'est du sport


Ca, je ne fais pas d'entrainement piscine, a me fait ch.r (et le chlore c'est mauvais pour le matos, d'abord  ::aie:: ).

Et en plus t'oublies les bires d'aprs plonge qui "compensent"  ::):

----------


## fredinkan

Tir  l'arc, car c'est vraiment le meilleur sport pour se vider entirement la tte.

Enfin... Si tu te la vide pas, tu va jamais russir a mettre une flche dans la cible  :;):

----------


## tchize_

Guillaume Tell avait plusieurs fils. Le premier s'est fait vider la tte  ::aie::

----------


## VivienD

> Ca se nettoie une chane. Y a mme des vaporisateur spciaux si tu as la flemme de frotter maillon par maillon.[...]


Pour cela j'ai besoin d'huile (facile  trouver) et de sable (pas courant en Lorraine et en Sarre).  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

mon vlo pourri depuis 4 ans dans ma cave ::roll::  j'ai honte. Mais il est irrcuparble maintenant, bon pour la casse  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Le mitrailleur lourd (780billes/min.) et,  l'occasion, le sniper, c'est moi! Bourrin, moi? Mais non, voyons, je ne vois pas d'o vient cette opinion...


 :8O: 

Tu te balades avec un sac  dos en mode SOS Fantmes pour stocker tes billes ou tu vides ton marqueur en 1 min ???

J'ose mme pas imaginer le dlire avec un engin pareil a doit tre fun  ::): 

Tennis et jogging pour moi mais je me blesse tous les ans depuis 5 ans :/

----------


## Bluedeep

> mon vlo pourri depuis 4 ans dans ma cave j'ai honte. Mais il est irrcuparble maintenant, bon pour la casse


Mais non, mais non : un peu d'huile de coude, un peu de graisse, un peu de dgraissant et a repart.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pour cela j'ai besoin d'huile (facile  trouver) et de sable (pas courant en Lorraine et en Sarre).


Du sable ? Tu peux frotter autrement, avec une bonne ponge par exemple ( jeter aprs utilisation) et certains sprays font "glisser" la rouille, donc plus (enfin moins) besoin de frotter.

----------


## billynirvana

-Danse
-Balades/Randos
-Natation
-Vlo

Surtout la danse!

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour cela j'ai besoin d'huile (facile  trouver) et de sable (pas courant en Lorraine et en Sarre).


Si ta chaine est vraiment en sale tat, change l plutt sinon c'est la cassette au final que tu vas devoir changer et c'est pas tout  fait le mme prix. (et en plus c'est galre  dmonter).
Quand on change sa chaine  temps, une cassette dure sans problme trois chaines (voire plus), dans le cas contraire, a peut tre une cassette, une chaine.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Tu te balades avec un sac  dos en mode SOS Fantmes pour stocker tes billes ou tu vides ton marqueur en 1 min ???
> 
> J'ose mme pas imaginer le dlire avec un engin pareil a doit tre fun


Harnais 4 pots 160billes chaque (avec un peu d'organisation au remplissage 170  180) et un loader de 200 billes (225 si je fais gaffe). Au final, je pars avec environ 1000 billes sur le rble, un demi carton, soit presque 3.5kg de munitions et assez d'air comprim pour en envoyer +-800 (on va tenter d'atteindre +-1000)...
Mon lanceur est gros gabarit, gros handicap en combat rapproch ou en milieu ferm, plein d'options et full mtal, a entretient d'arpenter le terrain avec tout ce bourdel...  ::aie:: 

D'o mes rles de mitrailleur, sniper (donc joueur de milieu ou fond de terrain) ou mule  munitions pour les attaquants qui doivent tre lgers, soutient tactique et logistique, courir est pour le moins prouvant, au point que je ne fume plus au moins 24-48h  l'avance pour ne pas mourir sur le terrain...  ::calim2:: 

Pour ceux qui sont en face, c'est un nuage de billes...  ::mouarf:: 
Une sue mmorable et un sommeil de plomb, le soir, pour moi.  ::ccool::

----------


## tchize_

> Mais non, mais non : un peu d'huile de coude, un peu de graisse, un peu de dgraissant et a repart.


Si c'tait que a, il est bouff de rouille partout, ma cave est humide et sans entretiens rgulier des lments mtalique... couic  ::calim2::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si c'tait que a, il est bouff de rouille partout, ma cave est humide et sans entretiens rgulier des lments mtalique... couic


Pour un vlo c'est  pas trop grave, si ton matos de plonge est dans le mme tat, c'est plus problmatique  ::P:

----------


## tchize_

> Pour un vlo c'est  pas trop grave, si ton matos de plonge est dans le mme tat, c'est plus problmatique


Non pas tant que a. Ca veux juste dire que la bouteille ratera sa rpreuve et me reviendra neutralise et juste utilisable comme pot de fleur  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ca veux juste dire que la bouteille ratera sa rpreuve et me reviendra neutralise et juste utilisable comme pot de fleur


Ou comme rouleau  patisserie de record  ::): 
Parle pas des budgets de rpreuves, a me donne des boutons (encore 5  requalifier d'ici la fin de l'anne  ...  ::cry::  )

----------


## tchize_

> Parle pas des budgets de rpreuves, a me donne des boutons (encore 5  requalifier d'ici la fin de l'anne  ...  )


Fallait te contenter d'une seule  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Fallait te contenter d'une seule


Ben, on est deux, donc pour chaque CCR tu as une O2 + une diluent, plus au moins deux rchappes (j'en emmne jusqu' 4), plus un bi chacun qu'on garde pour les clubs qui aiment pas les CCR ou autres cas spciaux, plus quelques relais de dpose pour la plonge souterraine, plus les bouteilles de combar = 18 bouteilles rprouvables + 2 non soumises  rpreuve (capa < 1L). Ca fait un budget  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> Ben, on est deux, donc pour chaque CCR tu as une O2 + une diluent, plus au moins deux rchappes (j'en emmne jusqu' 4), plus un bi chacun qu'on garde pour les clubs qui aiment pas les CCR ou autres cas spciaux, plus quelques relais de dpose pour la plonge souterraine, plus les bouteilles de combar = 18 bouteilles rprouvables + 2 non soumises  rpreuve (capa < 1L). Ca fait un budget


Kamoulox !!  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ben, on est deux, donc pour chaque CCR tu as une O2 + une diluent, plus au moins deux rchappes (j'en emmne jusqu' 4), plus un bi chacun qu'on garde pour les clubs qui aiment pas les CCR ou autres cas spciaux, plus quelques relais de dpose pour la plonge souterraine, plus les bouteilles de combar = 18 bouteilles rprouvables + 2 non soumises  rpreuve (capa < 1L). Ca fait un budget


Mme pas cap de le rcrire en franais !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mme pas cap de le rcrire en franais !


J'aurais du crire "bail out" au lieu de "rchappe", c'est a ?  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais "bail out", en abrg BO, sur un forum IT c'est ambige  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Kamoulox !!


 ::ccool:: 

Je n'avais pas compris, heureusement que Wikipedia est l pour m'informer sur Kamoulox

----------


## tchize_

> Ben, on est deux, donc pour chaque CCR tu as une O2 + une diluent, plus au moins deux rchappes (j'en emmne jusqu' 4), plus un bi chacun qu'on garde pour les clubs qui aiment pas les CCR ou autres cas spciaux, plus quelques relais de dpose pour la plonge souterraine, plus les bouteilles de combar = 18 bouteilles rprouvables + 2 non soumises  rpreuve (capa < 1L). Ca fait un budget


ha oui, monsieur donne dans la plonge tordue avec 150K de matos  ::mouarf::  Je suis loin de ce niveau. Ca aurait pas t plus rentable de louer les bouteilles les moins utilises  l'occasion?

----------


## tchize_

> Mme pas cap de le rcrire en franais !


 ::mouarf::  Ca t'apprendre  parler IT devant madame michu tiens, prouve son sentiment.

----------


## Bluedeep

> ha oui, monsieur donne dans la plonge tordue avec 150K de matos  Je suis loin de ce niveau. Ca aurait pas t plus rentable de louer les bouteilles les moins utilises  l'occasion?


Ben, les rchappes, par dfinition, on les emmne toujours sous l'eau mais elles ne servent jamais - sauf gros gros soucis avec le CCR - de ce fait elles sont remplies en permanence, avec des mix prdtermins et standards (40/10, 20/30, 12/60, 9/80, c'est notre choix de mix  ma compagne et moi), donc couteuses  re-remplir (le prix de l'helium c'est pris une hausse dmente ces dernires annes, et a va pas aller en s'arrangeant - pourquoi crois tu que de plus en plus de plongeurs passent au CCR ?) ; de plus ce sont des bouteilles en composites, introuvables en loc . 

Les bouteilles de CCR, ben idem, des 3L, c'est pas facile  trouver et ausssi problme de gonflage O2 & heliair/heliox (assez peu de centres sont quips "tous mlanges", en particulier en France o l'omnipotence de la fd fait qu'on est afflig d'un retard "kolossal").

De plus, quand je vais plonger au lac (rarement : c'est froid) ou en souterraine, il y a pas vraiment de club  cot. Idem quand nous partons avec notre petit bateau.

De plus par principe nous prfrons tre autonomes (j'ai une station de gonflage complte  la maison).

De manire plus gnrale, demande  un alpiniste si il envisage de louer ses cordes  ::D:

----------


## tchize_

ouais mais l si je calcule, 18 bouteille  rprouver tous les 3 ans (fin je connais pas les rgles franaises l, j'extrapole) -> 6 par an -> 1 tous les deux mois  ::aie:: 

Y a des moments o t'as toutes le bouteilles dont tu as besoin et tu peux plonger?  ::mouarf:: 

Pour l'omnipotence de la Fd, t'inquite, en belgique c'est le mme gag, pas facile de trouver un endroit o tu peux te former  la plonge tek  des prix qui ne sont pas des tarifs de fous furieux.

Pour l'hlium, commen dire, j'en ai des centaines de m au boulot, on lache des balons mto toutes les semaines, tu crois qu'on les remplis  quoi?  ::aie::

----------


## Bluedeep

> ouais mais l si je calcule, 18 bouteille  rprouver tous les 3 ans (fin je connais pas les rgles franaises l, j'extrapole) -> 6 par an -> 1 tous les deux mois


En France, c'est deux ans  ::(:  (en Espagne, o j'ai commenc la plonge c'tait 5 ans).

Plus gnralement, je concentre souvent les requalif et les maintenances de matos sur juillet-aout puisque c'est l'poque de l'anne o je plonge quasiment pas.

Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas besoin de toutes les bouteilles pour toutes les plonges : une balade tranquille vers 20-30-40m, je vais emmener une seule rchappe, et a c'est plus de 50% de mes plonges;  l'inverse la semaine prochaine, on a prvu si la mto est avec nous, de plonger  le Prote, et l, c'est sur c'est dj du lourd. (plonge de + de 4h, concrtement).




> Y a des moments o t'as toutes le bouteilles dont tu as besoin et tu peux plonger?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour l'hlium, commen dire, j'en ai des centaines de m au boulot, on lache des balons mto toutes les semaines, tu crois qu'on les remplis  quoi?


Y'a pas de justice en ce bas monde  ::cry::   ::P:

----------


## tchize_

> on a prvu si la mto est avec nous, de plonger  le Prote, et l, c'est sur c'est dj du lourd. (plonge de + de 4h, concrtement).


Ca y est, je t'en veux, j'adorerais pouvoir me tapper des plonges pareilles un de ces quatres

 ::salive::

----------


## zeavan

Pour moi aujourd'hui le beach volley a raison de 7 heures par semaine.
Mais je dois arreter a cause des genoux qui on pris un sacre coup de vieux ( surtout a cause de la course a pied que j'ai commence tres jeune environ 8 ans ).

Donc a tous les sportifs faites attention a vos genoux..

----------


## VivienD

> Du sable ? Tu peux frotter autrement, avec une bonne ponge par exemple ( jeter aprs utilisation) et certains sprays font "glisser" la rouille, donc plus (enfin moins) besoin de frotter.


Que veux-tu? J'ai t enlev  l'ancienne et cette recette de grand-mre a dj fait ses preuves.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

> J'ai t enlev  l'ancienne


Et t'as jamais pens  porter plainte?  ::mouarf::

----------


## VivienD

> Et t'as jamais pens  porter plainte?


Bien jou!  ::lol:: 
Je me relirai mieux, la prochaine fois. ::aie::

----------


## straasha

La plonge c'est gnial pour ceux qui sont a l'aise dans l'eau, et qui trouvent chiant de faire des longueurs (c'est comme a que j'ai dbut).
Si vous pensez que c'est juste un loisir tournez vous vers l'apne, il peut y avoir des objectifs intressants et a vide bien la tte mais si vous rechercher quelque chose de plus physique je vous invite  dcouvrir le hockey subaquatique que je pratique  Toulouse depuis quelques annes.
Les vidos sur le net ne sont pas trs parlantes pour celui qui n'a pas lil affut (on a l'impression de voir un banc de poissons se battre pour un bout de pain) mais c'est en fait trs tactique : tout se joue au fond, il faut donc grer son apne, celle de ses coquipiers, se relayer pour conserver le palet tout en avanant, ...
Pas besoin d'tre un pro de l'apne pour dbuter, il suffit juste dtre trs  l'aise sous l'eau (tre capable de se mettre dans tous les sens sous l'eau) le reste a vient tout seul au fil des entrainements et avec l'envie de jouer.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
Je me suis entrain 6 jours sur 7, environ, pendant une vingtaine d'anne. Pas facile a tenir avec une vie professionnelle et une vie familiale a tenir a ct. Mais "ca l'a fait" (comme on dit),finalement.
Ensuite, arrt complet; grosse fatigue, puisement, verdict -> maladie.
Maintenant que je vais "mieux", et que physiquement je suis une merde, moi qui tait un "mutant", je souffre d'autre chose et voila que mon mdecin me dit que pour m'aider a me sortir de la, il serait bon que je reprenne une activit sportive ...  ::koi::  ... la vie est bizarrement faite des fois.
C'que j'aime bien, c'est quand elle me dit que ce n'tait pas une bonne ide de stopper net toute activit sportive (!). Alors la, j'ai vraiment envie de me laisser aller et de lui hurler (un peu a la Bigard) qqchose comme "tu sais que j'avais pas trop choix que d'abandonner tout ce qui a donner du sens a ma vie pendant si longtemps !?! CONNNNNNAAAAAAssse ! ".
Mais non.
Je n'en fais rien, je suis civilis.
J'acquiesse... Oui, je vais essayer de reprendre une activit sportive ... Ca va pas tre facile  ::roll:: 
Le pire, c'est que je ne sais absolument pas quoi faire.
Maintenant, j'habite a ct de la mer, mais pour moi la mer c'est pour les poissons et autres du mme genre; donc exit les activits aquatiques.
Je pourrais courir rgulirement certes, mais pour moi, courir, c'est un composant d'un entrainement, pas une finalit en soi. Pas facile de se motiver rien que pour ca.
Initialement, j'ai toujours t passionn par les trucs bizarres comme la self-defense, le wing-chung, etc... donc je me disais que cela serait peut tre l'occasion de tester / essayer... mais dans mon petit Cotentin ou je vis maintenant, pas facile de trouver ca.
Vraiment, je sais pas quoi faire.  ::?:

----------


## nasty

Moi je fais comme LooserBoy, du paintball, mais je cours pas dans la foret, mais entre des gonflables. J'essaye de jouer mini 2/mois, et le reste du temps, je fais pas mal de skate, et pour travailler les bras, de la jonglerie

----------


## LooserBoy

> Moi je fais comme LooserBoy, du paintball, mais je cours pas dans la foret, mais entre des gonflables.


Un fluo! Ce sont les mieux  shooter... On est sr de pas les rater!  ::mrgreen:: 

En tout cas, a fait plaisir de rencontrer un homologue...

----------


## nasty

Et oui un fluo, mais je cours pas dans la foret, c'est trop risqu, surtout que je suis tout en rouge! je suis pas tres discret quand je suis cach derriere un arbre (surtout avec les 8 pots dans le backpack qui depassent de l'autre cot)

----------


## RasWisdom

personnellement , je pratique les arts-martiaux, la course  pied(trail) , ainsi que la musculation ,le tout 5  6 fois par semaine maxi.Je pense commencer bientt la natation(si j'arrive  trouver un crneau).

----------


## Mat.M

> La plonge c'est gnial pour ceux qui sont a l'aise dans l'eau, et qui trouvent chiant de faire des longueurs (c'est comme a que j'ai dbut).


plonger c'est un sport exaltant effectivement , mais il faut pouvoir de prfrence habiter au bord de la mer
En tout cas faire a aux Maldives,Belize ou  Djibouti sur les massifs coralliens comme j'ai pu le faire c'est aller au Paradis  ::D:

----------


## LooserBoy

> En tout cas faire a aux Maldives,Belize ou  Djibouti sur les massifs coralliens comme j'ai pu le faire c'est aller au Paradis


Comme les accidents de dcompression...  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## tchize_

> plonger c'est un sport exaltant effectivement , mais il faut pouvoir de prfrence habiter au bord de la mer
> En tout cas faire a aux Maldives,Belize ou  Djibouti sur les massifs coralliens comme j'ai pu le faire c'est aller au Paradis


Je vois pas de raisons, je suis entour de carrires, d'anciennes mines inondes, de zones o la plonge splologique est possible. C'est certe moins color que les mers chaudes, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose, ni la mme pratique, les plaisirs sont diffrents  ::mouarf::

----------


## Alvaten

A dfaut de choix "Aucun" j'ai mis autre !

Un informaticien sportif, ca existe ?  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> Un informaticien sportif, ca existe ?


Helpdesk windows.

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme les accidents de dcompression...


huumm non si tu est prudent, la plonge n'est pas plus risque qu'une autre activit sportive.
Par contre dans mon ancien mtier il y  avait des gens pour qui plonger tait le travail et un accident de plonge mortel j'en ai eu cho a oui.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

Alors, voyons,

-> Une panique  40 mtre avec un binome qui a pas le temps de te rattraper, c'est la cata
-> un masque qui se brise (a arrive) avec un binome qui te laisse en plan  25 metres de fonds, c'est pas triste non plus.

Et pourtant, dans les deux cas, toi, tu as t prudent   ::aie:: 

Je rajoute:
une andouille qui fait du jet ski  cot d'un pavillon alpha

----------


## LooserBoy

> -> Une panique  40 mtre avec un binome qui a pas le temps de te rattraper, c'est la cata


J'ajouterais: coinc dans une pave ou accroch par un foutu morceau de filet de pche et t'es pas mal non plus mme  faible profondeur. Surtout en plonge en apne... Personnellement vcu, avec le filet, il y a quelques annes...  ::calim2:: 

Heureusement que les personnes avec qui je plongeais m'avaient confi plusieurs couteaux (bras, taille, pied) "au cas o"...

----------


## Katyucha

Je pensais pas qu'autant d'informaticien aimait la plonge... Peut tre  cause de l'habitude de plonger dans la documentation  ::D:

----------


## tchize_

Non,

c'est pour pouvoir utiliser des ordis de plonge  ::aie:: 

Ha, on me susurre dans l'oreille un autre avantage: le rseau GSM ne passe pas sous l'eau.

----------


## LooserBoy

Et quitte  tre dans sa bulle...  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

Avec la mode du cloud, je suis tonn de ne pas voir passer plus de pilotes  ::):

----------


## LooserBoy

> Avec la mode du cloud, je suis tonn de ne pas voir passer plus de pilotes


Peut-tre des "sky divers" dans l'assemble ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tchize_

Combien de membres liront "sky drivers" ?  ::):

----------


## Gil01

Intressant de voir autant de plongeurs et je vous tire mon chapeau. Personnellement a m'a toujours attir mais j'ai une sensibilit  l'eau froide qui provoque des crampes intestinales (je me retrouve  chaque fois  l'urgence dans les heures qui suivent) et en plus claustrophobe  ::roll:: 

J'ai arrt la comptition il y a des annes parce-que je ne supportais pas de me faire gueuler dessus par les entraner et les encouragements rpts  prendre des supplments alimentaires et  faire des piqures pour amliorer l'entrainement.  En plus, il y a 8 ans, suite aux squelles d'un accident subi en 1994, les mdecins pensaient que je ne quitterais plus mon fauteuil roulant. Je n'ai plus de fauteuil et ce sont maintenant mes bquilles qui rouillent  la cave (merci au "bon" mdecin qui a fait des miracles  ::mrgreen::  ) Je ne fais donc du sport qu'a un niveau de loisir.

Je fais environ 3 fois par semaine une  2 heures de tennis l't et 2  3 heures de badminton le reste de l'anne. J'ai la chance d'avoir une fille de 18 ans hyper-active, a aide (les chats font pas des chiens, elle est tudiante en informatique et fait en plus de la natation 4 fois par semaine et m'accompagne souvent en vlo)

Mon sport quotidien, c'est redevenu vlo pratiquement toute l'anne (pour aller travailler mais aussi pour courses, promenades, sport). J'ai 4 vlos en fonction du temps et de l'usage mais tous des vlos ordinaires achets moins de 200$. En fait 1 pour l'hiver quand il y a de la neige (les pistes sont dneiges mais beaucoup de sel et d'eau et des places de glace, donc un vieux vlo bien graiss et huil avec des gros pneus a gros crampons bien larges), 1 pliant pour les voyages et 2 suivant que je vais plus faire de la route ou du chemin bois.
J'ai une voiture mais je ne l'utilise que pour les urgences ou pour ramener des choses qui ne peuvent tre transportes en vlo comme des meubles ou des gens !

Je fais aussi de la randonne-photo quand j'arrive  trouver quelques heures. Ca n'est pas si intense mais a devient sportif quand juste le matriel photo fait 4 kg  :;):

----------


## tchize_

> Je fais aussi de la randonne-photo quand j'arrive  trouver quelques heures. Ca n'est pas si intense mais a devient sportif quand juste le matriel photo fait 4 kg


Toi aussi, tu aime sortir ta grosse lentille en public?

----------


## Gil01

> Toi aussi, tu aime sortir ta grosse lentille en public?


LOL non je me contente d'un 28/300 et d'un 18/135 monts chacuns sur leur propre botier (ca permet d'avoir toujours le bon objectif sous la main, vite la poussire au changement d'objectif et permet de prendre quand mme la photo s'il y a un problme avec l'un des appareils). J'aimerais bien un "telescope" genre 500 mm f2.0 mais je n'ai pas le budget ni peut-tre la folie  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> LOL non je me contente d'un 28/300 et d'un 18/135 monts chacuns sur leur propre botier (ca permet d'avoir toujours le bon objectif sous la main, vite la poussire au changement d'objectif et permet de prendre quand mme la photo s'il y a un problme avec l'un des appareils). J'aimerais bien un "telescope" genre 500 mm f2.0 mais je n'ai pas le budget ni peut-tre la folie


Ouais, ben moi je viens de me faire piquer un 10-17/f4, un 120-400, un 18-55et un 70-300. A part cela d'excellentes vacances  ::(:

----------


## Bluedeep

> Intressant de voir autant de plongeurs et je vous tire mon chapeau. Personnellement a m'a toujours attir mais j'ai une sensibilit  l'eau froide qui provoque des crampes intestinales (je me retrouve  chaque fois  l'urgence dans les heures qui suivent) et en plus claustrophobe


Bof, pour l'eau froide, on a les combi tanches, et mme les gilets chauffants si ncessaire.




> Mon sport quotidien, c'est redevenu vlo pratiquement toute l'anne (pour aller travailler mais aussi pour courses, promenades, sport). J'ai 4 vlos en fonction du temps et de l'usage mais tous des vlos ordinaires achets moins de 200$.


4 ??  :8O: 
Je suis un petit joueur : je me contente d'un VTT et d'un vlo de route, et ma compagne idem (bon, le VTT c'est pas 200$, hlas  ::mouarf::  , le route non plus d'ailleurs).

----------


## Bluedeep

> huumm non si tu est prudent, la plonge n'est pas plus risque qu'une autre activit sportive.


C'est un fait, mais en 13 ans de plonge, j'ai quand mme perdu 9 copains. (et ce n'tait pas du tout des dbutants).

----------


## tchize_

> C'est un fait, mais en 13 ans de plonge, j'ai quand mme perdu 9 copains. (et ce n'tait pas du tout des dbutants).


Sans prsumer de quoi que ce soit, il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'une des plus gros risque de la plonge (et d'autres sport), c'est la sous estimation du risque. Et plus on acquiert d'exprience, plus on a tendance  sous estimer les risques. 
Je n'ai que peu d'exprience (j'arrive  la fin de ma deuxime anne), mais pour les mort que j'ai pu voir par nouvelles interposes, ce sont souvent des gens expriment qui surestiment leur capacits, 

genre  faire des successive  40m de fond pendant une semaine, ne pas s'arrter quand on commence  ressentir des douleurs musculaire et au contraire redescendre  40. 

genre le type qui prend une tonne de dcontractants musculaires pour une raison X, qui se combinent  la pression pour lui paralyser temporairement les jambes pas 30m de fond

L'anne passe en Belgique, un responsable scurit qui est mort  Nemo 33. Il avait beau tre expriment, il avait ngliger une rgle de base: ne pas faire d'apne sans surveillance. Syncope et noyade dans la fosse des 35m  ::(: .

En Belgique, on a dj eu des cartons aussi avec des franais (si si) peu habitus  nos eaux froides qui dcident de plonger en shorty ou en 3mm par 7C et qui givrent dj le dtendeur avant l'entre dans l'eau  ::?: 

Mon moniteur a eu une sale blague en ne vissant pas correctement (disons carrment pas du tout) la valve de son tanche. Saut de 3m -> arrive immdiate  7m de fond. La valve non visse fout le camp direct sous la pression, il est sortis 30 secondes plu tard par l'chelle, transit de froid, avec bien 30kg de flotte dans la combi. Quand on dit de toujours contrler son matriel avant la mise  l'eau...

----------


## Glutinus

Natation 1h + jadis 10km de footing mais un peu de pause pour ce dernier...

La course ne m'apporte rien d'autres que de la satisfaction, je me sens bien tout le dimanche aprs-midi.

Pour la natation, je le fais car je commence  avoir mal au dos. Il y a des mois o je pratique deux fois par semaine (j'ai de la chance d'avoir une piscine qui ferme tard certains jours), sinon c'est minimum une fois par semaine.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sans prsumer de quoi que ce soit, il ne faut pas perdre de vue qu'une des plus gros risque de la plonge (et d'autres sport), c'est la sous estimation du risque. Et plus on acquiert d'exprience, plus on a tendance  sous estimer les risques. 
> Je n'ai que peu d'exprience (j'arrive  la fin de ma deuxime anne), mais pour les mort que j'ai pu voir par nouvelles interposes, ce sont souvent des gens expriment qui surestiment leur capacits,


Bon, l il faut prciser que en l'espce y'a eu plusieurs cas en splo (dont un du en effet  une imbcilit cosmique :  plongeur splo OC expriment mais qui a cru pouvoir transfrer son exprience OC sur les CCR : a ne pardonne pas) d'autres sur des plonges  assez engages voire trs engages, et la plupart des cas en CCR. (ces machines sont remarquables, mais ne tolrent pas l'approximation : avec plus de 500 heures de plonge sur le mien - de fabrication belge d'ailleurs, fait  Brugge - je me considre toujours comme un dbutant).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Heureusement que les personnes avec qui je plongeais m'avaient confi plusieurs couteaux (bras, taille, pied) "au cas o"...


Ce qui ne vaut pas une bonne cisaille  enclume.

----------


## LooserBoy

> Ce qui ne vaut pas une bonne cisaille  enclume.


Pour couper du filet nylon, c'est pas un peu bourrin?  ::aie:: 

Enfin, bref, quand je vois mon ancienne trs jolie voisine courir, des fois, je me dis que je devrais m'y mettre...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour couper du filet nylon, c'est pas un peu bourrin?


Justement non et particulirement dans ce cas : la partie large (l'enclume) empche le fil de se mettre entre les deux couteaux. A l'inverse une cisaille normale marche sur un fil plus gros.
De toute manire la cisaille est le seul instrument sur car pouvant couper un fil d'une seule main, ce qui est souvent impossible avec un couteau.

----------


## tchize_

Je n'ai jamais rencontr de filet, mais j'ai un couteau avec un sorte de dcapsuleur dessus, suffit que je le coince dans le filet et que j'arrache d'un coup sec il me semble.


De toutes faons, en cas de filet, faut rester trs trs calme, un coup de palme et tu fini saucissonn  ::):  Mon mono s'est sorti d'un filet pris dans le robinet en enlevant tout son matos pour se retourner sans entrainer le filet  ::):

----------


## LooserBoy

> Justement non et particulirement dans ce cas : la partie large (l'enclume) empche le fil de se mettre entre les deux couteaux. A l'inverse une cisaille normale marche sur un fil plus gros.
> De toute manire la cisaille est le seul instrument sur car pouvant couper un fil d'une seule main, ce qui est souvent impossible avec un couteau.


Me suis couch moins bte.




> De toutes faons, en cas de filet, faut rester trs trs calme, un coup de palme et tu fini saucissonn


D'autant plus vrai en apne avec de grandes palmes de chasse... Ca va vite, trs vite...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je n'ai jamais rencontr de filet, mais j'ai un couteau avec un sorte de dcapsuleur dessus, suffit que je le coince dans le filet et que j'arrache d'un coup sec il me semble.


Oui, le "Z-Knife". c'est efficace  condition que le fil puisse tre en relative tension  un moment donn. Sinon c'est pas tout  fait garanti, mais a a l'avantage de puovoir en effet s'utiliser d'une seule main. D'ailleurs, j'en ai toujours un sur le harnais, en plus de la cisaille.




> De toutes faons, en cas de filet, faut rester trs trs calme, un coup de palme et tu fini saucissonn  Mon mono s'est sorti d'un filet pris dans le robinet en enlevant tout son matos pour se retourner sans entrainer le filet


A sa place je ne m'en vanterais pas trop : s'tre mis dans la m..de, c'est une chose, utiliser en plus un procd douteux et dangereux pour en sortir, en est une autre. Il existe des techniques mises au point par les plongeurs splos pour se dmler des fils guides qui ne passent pas par des acrobaties folkloriques style dcapelage en pleine eau.

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut les poissons rouges !
_(a prononcer en tentant d'imiter la voie de Philippe Lucas)_

Bon, dsol de vous couper la parole, juste un petit mot et je repars aprs, pour vous dire que je suis bien heureux en ce moment: 
En effet, ca y est, "on" est enfin en train de couper la tte au monstre, enfin, "on" vient de se rendre compte qu'il y avait des dops a la tte du Tour de France des obsds de la pdale-qui-fait-mal-aux-jambes.
Bon, il en reste pas mal, des ttes a couper, mais celle d'Armstrong me plait bien.
Dommage, il ne nous a pas resservi le coup de "a l'insu de mon plein gr". Ca aurait au moins t marrant.
Reste plus que la fd concerne avoue enfin avoir su depuis le dbut et avoir ferm les yeux tout ce temps, et on sera quitte.

Bon, resterait plus qu'a reconnaitre officiellement que les sports automobiles sont bruyants et inutiles, que le foot professionnel n'est pratiqu que par de la racaille malpolie (je rajoutterais bien "sale et inculte", mais ca ferait trop pour un seul message) et trop paye par des gangs mafieux, et je me sentirais vraiment bien.

Bon, je vous laisse, vous pouvez continuer a plonger tranquillement, mes doux agneaux de la mer, n'ayez crainte vous ne me verrez jamais dans les fonds abyssaux (pas plus que dans de sombres grottes), tout ceci me parait si dangereux que j'en ai la frousse rien que de lire.

----------


## tchize_

> A sa place je ne m'en vanterais pas trop : s'tre mis dans la m..de, c'est une chose, utiliser en plus un procd douteux et dangereux pour en sortir, en est une autre. Il existe des techniques mises au point par les plongeurs splos pour se dmler des fils guides qui ne passent pas par des acrobaties folkloriques style dcapelage en pleine eau.


Oui, mais non seulement il n'est pas plongeur splo, mais quand le filet est dans ton dos, difficile d'y voir quoi que ce soit. Se retourner c'est tre saucissonn et son binome  10m ne voyait ni le filet ni les appels qu'il lui faisait.
Donc me semble, vu que c'est le matos qui est pris dans le filet, que prendre le risque de devoir abandonner son matos et devoir remonter 15m sans air reste plus raisonnable que prendre le risque d'tre saucisson et coinc  ::): . Sachant qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, la remonte 30m -> surface sans air tait dans les exercices imposs de notre fdration  ::aie:: 

Et puis bon, j'tais pas l, il me racontait a dans le cadre du "en vacance, compte pas sur les plongeurs qui sont avec toi pour assurer ta scurit, t'as 50% de chance d'tre avec un kk qui regarde mme pas de temps en temps dans ta direction"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et puis bon, j'tais pas l, il me racontait a dans le cadre du "en vacance, compte pas sur les plongeurs qui sont avec toi pour assurer ta scurit, t'as 50% de chance d'tre avec un kk qui regarde mme pas de temps en temps dans ta direction"


C'est un fait; en revanche, il est clair que  100m ou plus et 2 ou 3h de pallier qui t'attendent ce risque n'est pas vraiment acceptable  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

> C'est un fait; en revanche, il est clair que  100m ou plus et 2 ou 3h de pallier qui t'attendent ce risque n'est pas vraiment acceptable


Si t'es  100m, avec ou sans filet, tu prends dj de trs gros risque  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si t'es  100m, avec ou sans filet, tu prends dj de trs gros risque


Non. C'est une approche systmique de rduction des risques. A ce compte, on en prend moins qu'un gus  40m en mono-bouteille (ou "demi-scaph" comme je disais "avant",  l'poque o je plongeais encore en OC  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Bon, je vous laisse, vous pouvez continuer a plonger tranquillement, mes doux agneaux de la mer, n'ayez crainte vous ne me verrez jamais dans les fonds abyssaux (pas plus que dans de sombres grottes), tout ceci me parait si dangereux que j'en ai la frousse rien que de lire.


Tss ... tss.. alors que t'habites en bord de mer si j'ai bien compris  ::lol:: 

Y'a pas de justice en ce bas monde : depuis que ce n'est plus mon cas, je suis oblig de faire 15 000 km/an en plus  cause de cela. ::aie:: 

C'est vraiment trop injuste  ::calim2::

----------


## Sunchaser

> Tss ... tss.. alors que t'habites en bord de mer si j'ai bien compris 
> 
> Y'a pas de justice en ce bas monde : depuis que ce n'est plus mon cas, je suis oblig de faire 15 000 km/an en plus  cause de cela.
> 
> C'est vraiment trop injuste


Carrement !
Certes, j'habite au bord de mer, c'est merveilleux aprs plus de trente ans en rgion parisienne; c'est trs beau, ca sent bon, la mer, j'aime la nature, etc ... mais ca manque cruellement de  ... rochers  ::cry:: 
J'ai plus de rochers ...  ::cry:: 
M'enfin, on peut pas tout avoir, c'est ainsi. Il doit y avoir une lecon la dedans.
(une morale ?)
Mais je ne sais pas si ce coin est bon pour la plonge. Certes y a de l'eau, mais elle est particulirement froide, et je ne sais pas ce qui donne les fonds.
Je dirais que ca doit plutt tre de l'autre ct, en face de chez moi ou presque, ou j'ai vu tout un paquet de plongeurs a Ploumanach (et des mecs qui faisait des sauts dans la mer directement depuis le haut des blocs... impressionnant).

----------


## Bluedeep

> j'ai vu tout un paquet de plongeurs a Ploumanach .


Oui, la cale de Ploumanach est un endroit rput pour les ploufs du bord chez les bretons.

----------


## ManusDei

> Carrement !
> Certes, j'habite au bord de mer, c'est merveilleux aprs plus de trente ans en rgion parisienne; c'est trs beau, ca sent bon, la mer, j'aime la nature, etc ... mais ca manque cruellement de  ... rochers 
> J'ai plus de rochers ... 
> M'enfin, on peut pas tout avoir, c'est ainsi. Il doit y avoir une lecon la dedans.
> (une morale ?)


Si si, on peut. On appelle a la rgion de Collioure ou Banuyls. Tu as la mer, avec des rochers, la montagne, et tous les 10km (grand max) un vin diffrent.

----------


## tchize_

Pour les plongeurs: http://www.developpez.net/forums/d12...s/#post6973439

----------


## Nhaps

Le eSport ca compte ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## loka

J'ai vot autre car actuellement je fais surtout de l'airsoft et du Krav maga.

Sinon j'aime bien faire du tennis, du badminton, du foot, du basket, du ping-pong... bref un peu de tout en fait ds que j'en ai l'occasion  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ynothan

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part j'ai fait du football en club pendant 13 ans puis je me suis reconverti dans la course  pied.

J'ai donc choisi "jogging", mme si le terme appropri est "Athltisme / Course  pied". Jogging a signifie plutt "footing du dimanche"  ::D: 

Je suis dans ma 2me anne d'athltisme en club.

Cette anne je me suis fix de maintenir un rythme de 4 entranements par semaine avec un objectif sur 10kms pour le printemps/t 2014.

Voil  :;):

----------


## Pill_S

> Peut-tre des "sky divers" dans l'assemble ?


Hoo oui oui oui  ::):  enfin je dbute hein, 4-5 tandems et 2 sauts solo  ::): 

et une cinquantaine en parapente, c'est marrant aussi mais beaucoup plus tranquile  ::):

----------


## clairetj

Personnellement j'ai pratiqu de la natation (j'ai arrt parce que j'en avais marre) et j'ai gagn plusieurs de champion de France -20 ans handisport ^^

Sinon j'ai pratiqu pendant 8 ans du karat, et j'ai (avec des amis, pas en club) les grand classique tel que le football et basket.

----------


## tchize_

> Personnellement j'ai pratiqu de la nation (j'ai arrt parce que j'en avais marre)


Toi aussi, tu trouvais que le peuple tait trop con que pour voter correctement?  ::mouarf::

----------


## clairetj

> Toi aussi, tu trouvais que le peuple tait trop con que pour voter correctement?


OOOOOO  :8O:  la coquille de merde que j'ai fait alors que je voulais dire natation (PS: c'est corrig)

----------


## Katyucha

Arrt du sport pour moi depuis 1 mois (rupture du ligament crois) et je souffre de ne plus jouer... J'ai perdu toute diplomatie ... bref, je suis en manque !!

----------


## Simara1170

J'ai fait 15-16 ans de Judo, oblig d'arrter sur blessure en championnat de France (8h de voyage aller pour 5 minutes sur le tatami et 2 cervicales en moins, fractures des ailettes...), alors j'ai continu l'autre sport que je faisais: le VTT de descente... Un ravin, un casque de moto, une coquille et encore 1 vertbre casse contre un chne plus loin, j'me suis arrt...

Finalement, je m'estime heureux de pas avoir fini en fauteuil roulant, et je me suis remis il y a quelques temps  l'escalade... Ca fait mal, c'est dur (surtout que par rapport  un grimpeur moyen, je suis trs grand...), mais a permet de se dpasser en permanence, on fait la comptition contre soi-mme, et j'apprcie...
Sinon, la semaine prochaine, je me rachte un VTT, pour aller au boulot, et la fort de Soigne est juste  ct de chez moi, alors j'irais crapahuter dedans...

Et sinon les classiques: e-sport(a j'ai commenc aprs ma blessure au judo: 3 mois dans un lit, faut s'occuper  ::D: ), et sport de chambre  ::):

----------

